# WMV to MPEG



## bmadsenbr (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi there, newcomer here!
Currently using Mac OS9 and not planning to upgrade... I' d like to convert WMV 9 files to WMV 7 (the only available for OS9...) or to any format compatible with QuickTime Player (mpeg, maybe?). Does anyone know about a free downloadable converter or sthg similar? Thanks alot.


----------

